# Monitor um die ~ 150 Euro



## Möxe (28. Juni 2013)

Ich suche einen Monitor , der mindestens 24 Zoll hat und um die ~ 150 Euro kosten soll.
Wenn es etwas viel besseres gibt , wo sich der Aufpreis lohnt , zahle ich gerne mehr. 
Den Bildschirm möchte ich hauptsächlich fürs Gaming verwenden 

Habe aktuell diesen Monitor( etwas älter , gekauft vom Media Markt):

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0036B9WM2/


Lohnt sich da ein Umstieg von diesem Monitor? Die Technik hat sich ja bestimmt weiterentwickelt .. vielleicht gibt es jetzt schon viel bessere PC Monitore ? Brauche aufjedenfall einen Experten zu diesem Thema 

Vllt hat jemand einen guten Vorschlag


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. Juni 2013)

Technisch hat sich was getan, das stimmt, du darfst aber kein Wunder erwarten.
Bei einem Budget um die 150€ würde ich zu einem IPS Panel greifen.
Die IPS Monitore bieten originalgetreuere Farben und wären die einzigste sinnvolle Alternative.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle diese zwei näher ansehen:
LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (etwas bessere Farben gegenüber IPS237L sowie ergonomischer Fuß)
LG IPS237L-BN LED Cinema Design · TFT 58,4cm (23'') / 5.000.000:1 / 5ms | redcoon.de (etwas schärfere Bewegtbildwiedergabe gegenüber IPS235P)


----------



## Möxe (28. Juni 2013)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Technisch hat sich was getan, das stimmt, du darfst aber kein Wunder erwarten.
> Bei einem Budget um die 150€ würde ich zu einem IPS Panel greifen.
> Die IPS Monitore bieten originalgetreuere Farben und wären die einzigste sinnvolle Alternative.
> Ich würde an deiner Stelle diese zwei näher ansehen:
> ...


 

Hab grad das Forum durchgeschaut und gesehen , dass du meistens diese Monitore für den Kauf vorschlägst.
Somit werde ich mich wohl für den ips235p entscheiden 

Vielen Dank..


----------



## Ryle (28. Juni 2013)

Technisch hat sich nicht wirklich viel getan. Nur beim Stromverbrauch spart man inzwischen etwas da die Hintergrundbeleuchtung von CCFL (Leuchtstoffröhre) größtenteils durch LED ersetzt wurde. 
In deinem Fall würde ich dir den Dell U2312HM empfehlen. Für Gaming flott genug und durch das IPS Panel, bessere Blickwinkel, sattere Farben und nen sehr guten Fuß. Er hat allerdings keinen HDMI Eingang, sofern einer benötigt wird.

Wenn HDMI Pflicht ist und 24" sein müssen (sind 2cm mehr Diagonale im Gegensatz zum Dell) dann den ASUS VS248H. Ein Wahnsinns Sprung in Sachen Bildqualität wirst du aber nicht erwarten können. Ist auch nur ein TN Panel, dafür aber ein ganz flottes.

Dein alter Monitor ist allerdings auch kein schlechter, und da sich technisch nicht wirklich viel getan hat wirst du abseits der Größe zumindest bei TN Paneln keine großen Unterschiede feststellen können. Richtige Unterschiede gibt es erst bei größeren Auflösungen oder bei 120Hz, hier gibt es aber nichts gescheites für 150€.


----------



## IceyJones (28. Juni 2013)

wenn du dich an dieser liste orientierst, machst du nix falsch:
PRAD | Kaufberatung Spiele Monitore 24 bis 26 Zoll


----------



## Möxe (28. Juni 2013)

superseijayin schrieb:


> Technisch hat sich nicht wirklich viel getan. Nur beim Stromverbrauch spart man inzwischen etwas da die Hintergrundbeleuchtung von CCFL (Leuchtstoffröhre) größtenteils durch LED ersetzt wurde.
> In deinem Fall würde ich dir den Dell U2312HM empfehlen. Für Gaming flott genug und durch das IPS Panel, bessere Blickwinkel, sattere Farben und nen sehr guten Fuß. Er hat allerdings keinen HDMI Eingang, sofern einer benötigt wird.
> 
> Wenn HDMI Pflicht ist und 24" sein müssen (sind 2cm mehr Diagonale im Gegensatz zum Dell) dann den ASUS VS248H. Ein Wahnsinns Sprung in Sachen Bildqualität wirst du aber nicht erwarten können. Ist auch nur ein TN Panel, dafür aber ein ganz flottes.
> ...



Wieviel müsste ich dann investieren um etwas zu haben , wo ich einen großen Unterschied (Bildqualität usw.) merke ?


Achja hab noch sowas gelesen über IPS:
IPS-Bildschirme benötigen fast doppelt so lang für einen Bildwechsel wie TN-Displays. Die Folge: Schnelle Actionszenen geben IPS-Geräte nicht immer schlierenfrei wieder.

Stimmt das ?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (29. Juni 2013)

IceyJones schrieb:


> wenn du dich an dieser liste orientierst, machst du nix falsch:
> PRAD  | Kaufberatung Spiele Monitore 24 bis 26 Zoll


 
Wenn er sich daran orientieren würde, würde er viel falsch machen. 
Zum einen ist diese Übersicht nicht fehlerfrei. Es gibt keinen XL2450HT, die haben sicherlich den RL2450HT gemeint.
Zum anderen kann man einen Monitor nicht einfach in eine 5-sternig unterteilte Auflistung perfekt beurteilen.
Da  ist es besser, wenn man sich die Testberichte selbst durchliest und  vergleicht, oder hier im Thread seine Prioritäten nennt und nachfragt  was passen würde. 
Die Vergleichliste ist sowieso wenig aussagekräftig (die Testberichte von Prad.de sind hingegen Bombe ).
Man kann einen 144hz Monitor nicht mit einem 60hz Monitor beim Gamen unterteilen.
Man  kann auch die Grafikbearbeitungstauglichkeit nicht einfach so angeben.  Die richtig guten Monitore für Grafikbearbeitung spielen ihr Potenzial  erst mit regelmäßiger Kalibrierung per Colorimeter voll aus.




Möxe schrieb:


> Wieviel müsste ich dann investieren um etwas zu haben , wo ich einen großen Unterschied (Bildqualität usw.) merke ?
> 
> Achja hab noch sowas gelesen über IPS:
> IPS-Bildschirme benötigen fast doppelt so lang für einen Bildwechsel wie TN-Displays. Die Folge: Schnelle Actionszenen geben IPS-Geräte nicht immer schlierenfrei wieder.
> ...


 
Zunächst: Welche Spiele spielst du eigentlich?

Das mit der größeren Reaktionszeit stimmt. Wobei inzwischen IPS Panels absolut gamingtauglich sind. Die derzeitig besten TN Monitore schaffen in der Praxis 3-4ms Reaktionszeit und davon ist dein alter Monitor sicherlich weit entfernt.
Die besten IPS Monitore schaffen 8-9ms Reaktionszeit, das ist zwar in schnellen Szenen nicht mehr ganz so scharf, für 99% aller Gamer hingegen ausreichend.
Dafür haben IPS Monitore eine originalgetreuere Farbdarstellung, und diese fällt deutlich mehr auf als die minimal schärfere Darstellung eines TN Panels.
Jeder Mensch muss für sich selbst beurteilen wo das Schlierenlimit liegt, bislang weiß ich nur von einem Fall hier im Forum (innerhalb des letzten Jahres), der sich über 9ms Reaktionszeit ernsthaft beschwert hat.

Zur Bildqualität:
Das kommt drauf an, was du unter einem großen Unterschied verstehst. 
Willst du lediglich deutlich bessere Farben, wären der IPS235P(13ms Reaktionszeit)/IPS237L (9ms Reaktionszeit) schon ein großer Unterschied.
Wenn du absolut bombastische Farben in Kombination mit absoluter Gamingteauglichkeit willst, wäre der FS2333 noch einen Blick wert: Eizo Foris FS2333 schwarz, 23" (FS2333-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die Eizo Monitore haben übrigens 5 Jahre Garantie. 
Wenn du hingegen auch schärfere Bilder willst (nicht im Sinne von Bewegungen, sondern im Sinne von einer höheren Pixeldichte) solltest du zu einem WQHD Monitor greifen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html
https://geizhals.de/dell-ultrasharp-u2713hm-210-40661-210-40667-a808420.html
https://geizhals.de/asus-pb278q-90lmga070t01081c-a834936.html (PLS Panel, welches dadurch nicht unter IPS Glitzern leidet, das IPS Glitzern fällt jedoch nur wenigen störend auf).

Da WQHD Monitore jedoch einen Inputlag von 20ms und mehr haben, sind diese schon nicht mehr so gut zum Spielen von schnellen Games geeignet, wie ihre FullHD Konkurrenten.
Aufgrund deines Budgets wären die einzigen zwei Optionen hin zu einer besseren Bildqualität ein FullHD IPS oder ein Asiatischer WQHD Monitor.


----------

